# Good day in the field



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Friday, Dad and I took our dog Brutus to find some bunnies on private land. Dad was armed only armed with the camera. We were in the field at 8am, but did not get a rabbit going until 11am. The little bit of snow on the ground gave us confidence that we were on some rabbits, but with the cold snap, the rabbits seemed have over slept. After getting the first one going at 11am, Brutus was hard at work until we pulled him off the trail at about 2:30pm. He had 5 good chases, and I took 2 rabbits.


----------

